# Crabgrass in Zoysia



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I scalped my yard a couple weeks ago and now I've got crabgrass coming up everywhere. 
I put down pre emergent and that was keeping the weeds out until recently. There's a couple other types of weeds showing up but I can pull those, it's the crabgrass that is taking over

Any recommendations on the best way to treat it?


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Celsius is the product that I see come up most often. I'm about to spray it on mine tomorrow.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Quinclorac has worked well for me in zoysia and fescue.

https://www.domyown.com/quinclorac-75-df-p-16573.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces-across-google&utm_term=16573


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Does the quinclorac have a yellowing effect on zoysia?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

After discovering this forum I took mine out last year with a round of MSMA (before I knew you shouldn't use it anymore) and 2 rounds of quinclorac. You can smoke it now with a round of quinclorac but know that more is coming behind it until the season is over. I know it's unsightly but if I were you I would just treat the grass as long as you can stand it and then do 2 rounds spaced apart, the last one being towards the end of the season. The single app/seasonal app max on the stuff I bought is 1.45oz/2.90/k. Something went horribly wrong with your pre emergent application.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Quinclorac has worked well for me in zoysia and fescue.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/quinclorac-75-df-p-16573.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces-across-google&utm_term=16573


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

p1muserfan said:


> After discovering this forum I took mine out last year with a round of MSMA (before I knew you shouldn't use it anymore) and 2 rounds of quinclorac. You can smoke it now with a round of quinclorac but know that more is coming behind it until the season is over. I know it's unsightly but if I were you I would just treat the grass as long as you can stand it and then do 2 rounds spaced apart, the last one being towards the end of the season. The single app/seasonal app max on the stuff I bought is 1.45oz/2.90/k. Something went horribly wrong with your pre emergent application.


Yeah I hired some company called King Green to handle that kind of stuff but think I may fire them. Only problem is I don't know what i'm doing either haha.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Yeah I hired some company called King Green to handle that kind of stuff but think I may fire them. Only problem is I don't know what i'm doing either haha.


If king Green did your pre emergent they missed the window and put it down too late. Soil temp must have been greater than 55


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Turf Preserve is a pro, no crew and not a franchise. Arbornomics is good too


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have Meyer zoysia and the recommendation from the domyown site is Dismiss NXT, it is pricey but effective


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

So I called King Green and told them I wasn't going to win Yard of the Month with crabgrass in my yard and they sent someone out this morning. He applied a dry fertilizer and some "Dismiss" herbicide for the weeds.

I looked up Dismiss herbicide though and it says it's for nutsedge! Before I call King Green back and fire them, am i missing something?? Will Dismiss kill crabgrass too?


----------



## LandR (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd recommend quinclorac too. Just know that it may stall or yellow your zoysia a little.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't know why they would use Dismiss, I don't see crabgrass control when reading the label. Plus, quinclorac does great on crabgrass. Dismiss (or quinclorac for that matter) may kill what you see now, but since they missed the pre emergent window, you'll see new stuff in a few weeks. And that will happen repeatedly until 1st frost when it finally dies.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Lawn Smith said:


> So I called King Green and told them I wasn't going to win Yard of the Month with crabgrass in my yard and they sent someone out this morning. He applied a dry fertilizer and some "Dismiss" herbicide for the weeds.
> 
> I looked up Dismiss herbicide though and it says it's for nutsedge! Before I call King Green back and fire them, am i missing something?? Will Dismiss kill crabgrass too?


There are several different Dismiss products and a few are labeled for crabgrass control, like Dismiss NXT and Dismiss South. Which Dismiss product did they spray?


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

lambert said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > So I called King Green and told them I wasn't going to win Yard of the Month with crabgrass in my yard and they sent someone out this morning. He applied a dry fertilizer and some "Dismiss" herbicide for the weeds.
> ...


I called and the lady I spoke with didn't know the exact name so her manager is going to call me back next week.

I feel like an idiot now though. I left the a message earlier for the guy who actually did the application and basically asked why he was doing a half *** job with the pre emergent and now spraying for weeds that aren't even in my yard. Funny how when you call someone else a dumbass you end up looking like one


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

lambert said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > So I called King Green and told them I wasn't going to win Yard of the Month with crabgrass in my yard and they sent someone out this morning. He applied a dry fertilizer and some "Dismiss" herbicide for the weeds.
> ...


They said it was Dismiss NXT...


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Lawn Smith said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


https://www.domyown.com/msds/Dismiss-NXT-Label.pdf


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Celsius is the product that I see come up most often. I'm about to spray it on mine tomorrow.


@dubyadubya87 any results on the Celsius and crabgrass yet?


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Quinclorac has worked well for me in zoysia and fescue.
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/quinclorac-75-df-p-16573.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces-across-google&utm_term=16573


Did you use a surfactant with it?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes you need to use methylated seed oil.


----------



## WWC (Apr 19, 2020)

Dismiss NXT is not going to kill crabgrass.

In zoysia quinclorac is your answer.

Should be able to keep it out of zoysia with a prodiamine or dimension app in the early spring


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

WWC said:


> Dismiss NXT is not going to kill crabgrass.
> 
> In zoysia quinclorac is your answer.
> 
> Should be able to keep it out of zoysia with a prodiamine or dimension app in the early spring


Will it kill this too?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

That is spurge.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> That is spurge.


...and it's not on the Quinclorac label.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > That is spurge.
> ...


Thank you both. Is there a herbicide that will kill both? Or do you pretty much have to buy a different kind for every type of weed?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Celsius or three-way


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> Celsius or three-way


Thanks. It doesn't look like Do My Own sells Celcius anymore but they recommended Blindside as a substitute. I guess I'll try that and see how it does.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you have a Site One near you, they usually have it. According to my research, they have the best price Celsius as well.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Lawn Smith said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius or three-way
> ...


Do not apply Blindside to Zeon. Zeon is not very tolerant of Sulfentrazone


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@Lawn Smith what is your HOC? That zeon would look killer at 1.5".


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Thanks for letting me know that. I was about to order some. I feel like i'm never going to understand all these chemicals and when and how to apply them


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> If you have a Site One near you, they usually have it. According to my research, they have the best price Celsius as well.


Thanks! I've never heard of them but there is one pretty close to me. I will definitely pay them a visit here soon.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> @Lawn Smith what is your HOC? That zeon would look killer at 1.5".


It's about 1.5" now. I scalped it a couple weeks ago so it's still coming back but should look good here soon I hope. Here's a picture from the second year I had it when it looked really good long.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Lawn Smith said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a Site One near you, they usually have it. According to my research, they have the best price Celsius as well.
> ...


@Lawn Smith 
If you find the Celsius at SiteOne let me know. I'm getting a few weeds here and there popping up. Nothing I haven't been able to stay ahead of pulling by hand. But just in case, I'd like to know where to get the Celsius around ATL.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


It says on their website they have it but I plan on visiting the Alpharetta location tomorrow morning so will let you know then for sure.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Heck, EBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Celsius-He...388730?hash=item289723a9fa:g:FBYAAOSwnvpdaCVK


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


@Twodollarblue siteone has Celsius for $104 FYI. The guy there told me it wouldn't treat crabgrass though and it's not listed on the label. I went ahead and bought it but I'm wondering if I should have got something else now


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you all think this is will come back or do I need to order a ProPlugger to patch these spots up? The spots are a result of Dismiss NXT


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Lawn Smith I would guess that it will come back, but it might take a while. I've had zoysia come back from heavy glyphosate apps, so this should come back. That being said, a proplugger is a valuable tool to have in the arsenal, so I would still recommend getting one.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Would quinclorac not work on Zeon for crabgrass?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Would quinclorac not work on Zeon for crabgrass?


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius or three-way
> ...


Then use a different supplier. Blindside is not a good substitute.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


I ended up getting Celsius. Are you sure it'll kill crabgrass though?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

For crabgrass, high-rate spot spray Celsius before it hits the third tiller; otherwise, pull it.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> For crabgrass, high-rate spot spray Celsius before it hits the third tiller; otherwise, pull it.


What does hitting the third tiller mean?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Three sets of leaves.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Of course, crabgrass won't look like my picture. It will be sideways along the ground but hopefully you get the gist from my _most impressive_ art skills.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Of course, crabgrass won't look like my picture. It will be sideways along the ground but hopefully you get the gist from my _most impressive_ art skills.


Haha I think I got it. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Othewise, generic glyphosate + paintbrush. It sounds like a lot of work but considering you aren't spending time mixing, spraying, and cleaning up, it goes faster than you think with a paint brush.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lawn Smith said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> > Celsius is the product that I see come up most often. I'm about to spray it on mine tomorrow.
> ...


I've been at the beach for the past week so I hope to see a dramatic difference!


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

If you're bending over with a paint brush per plant then you might as well just pull it.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Lawn Smith did you get that Celsius down? If so did it handle both the spurge and crabgrass? Mine is starting to go crazy and I'm tired of pulling by hand.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Anyone ever tried Prime Source Triad QC to kill crabgrass and spurge at once?

https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-triad-qc-select-herbicide-p-21619.html


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Twodollarblue said:


> Anyone ever tried Prime Source Triad QC to kill crabgrass and spurge at once?
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-triad-qc-select-herbicide-p-21619.html


I haven't tried it but it is a typical 2,4-D, Quinclorac, and Dicamba mix. Label says you could see injury when sprayed during temps over 90 degrees. I wouldn't spray it during the summer on my yard.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever tried Prime Source Triad QC to kill crabgrass and spurge at once?
> ...


Good catch @Redtwin. I tend to skim over the fine print. Thank you.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> @Lawn Smith did you get that Celsius down? If so did it handle both the spurge and crabgrass? Mine is starting to go crazy and I'm tired of pulling by hand.


Not yet. My sprayer is supposed to arrive tomorrow so planning on putting it down Saturday morning.


----------

